# pics of my 400 gal pond...



## Drop_TOPS (Apr 16, 2005)

5 star hotel for my 6 horny Ps


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

that looks cool but you never get to see them....

what kind of p's you have in there?


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Sorry I dont see the point...You will never see them


----------



## Drop_TOPS (Apr 16, 2005)

Niche said:


> that looks cool but you never get to see them....
> 
> what kind of p's you have in there?
> [snapback]1033639[/snapback]​


im keeping reds there


----------



## ElKingo (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice coloration on those reds!







Sorry, but it's not really my thing.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Sorry but I dont like it. You cant even see them and even if you could you can just see the top of them


----------



## Drop_TOPS (Apr 16, 2005)

Stugge said:


> Sorry I dont see the point...You will never see them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im trying to breed them im trying 2 stimulate the wild, no disturbance putting lots of plants giving them lots of space with lots of fish going around so that they might think their in the wild and i already have Ps in my room







hirs a pic


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

Drop_TOPS said:


> Stugge said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I dont see the point...You will never see them
> ...


unless you can give them trillions of gallons of fresh new water and a river your not gona stimulate the wild


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

you could use an underwater cam to get some pics but I wouldn't put my hand in there not knowing where they are or if they have eaten lately


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

Good idea DROP TOPS your p's will love this spot but i think you should throw away somes of your floating plants and make a spot whithout them because I think a ray of sun in the water is good for breeding them.
an other problem is, how ca you see the eggs in this pond ? 
good luck, I love your setup


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

i understand trying to simulate real situations but how would you even know if they did breed?


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i think the idea is awesome. i'd echo the sentiments of a few others and say remove a bunch of the surface cover so those babies can bask in the sun though. even if you can't see them well, it's still fun to watch a bunch of p's lurking in there. is there any way to eliminate that stuff stacked all over it or is that bird protection?


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

oya and not just 6 piranhas are in the wild!
theres like 20 piranhas per seven square feet..
Theres thousands of piranhas in the wild... and just like how worldbelow put it.... You wont get the actual call of the wild unless u can offer them thousands of gallons of clean wild fresh south american river water every second.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I think they will feel pretty comfortable in that pond with all those plants. Do you have any filtration or something like that?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

yeah id take away some of the surface cover so i could atleast enjoy the top view

of them. even get a 20 gall tank or some kinda glass or plastic box to put in there

to take pictures of em under water with out the water proof camera


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

i think that is a pretty cool idea!!!


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

i was just wondering if ur trying to breed them how r u going to find the fry? im not flaming you i think its pretty cool to have a piranha filled pond


----------



## Drop_TOPS (Apr 16, 2005)

stimulating doesnt mean u make the same environment they have in the wild its just making it like their environment so they feel more comfortable :nod: the plants is helpng my filtration and keeping the water cool in my country its hot down hir.... and if they breed i just want the fry to live in the pond until they are a month old or somthng it has lots of space and places to hide thats the purpose of my plants and plants help the water clean absorbing ammonias and nitrates.......


----------



## Drop_TOPS (Apr 16, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> yeah id take away some of the surface cover so i could atleast enjoy the top view
> 
> of them. even get a 20 gall tank or some kinda glass or plastic box to put in there
> 
> ...


not a bad idea!


----------



## Drop_TOPS (Apr 16, 2005)

jan said:


> I think they will feel pretty comfortable in that pond with all those plants. Do you have any filtration or something like that?
> [snapback]1033952[/snapback]​


yup a D.I.Y filtration


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

i like your idea but where do you live







in the amazon i think it never gets freezing enough for the piranhas to die







well, hope your fishes don't die.







nice pond but yea remove some of the lily pads. you actually do need to take the dead fish out if so.anyway, one tip, if they do breed and you let the fry stay in their, exept their parents, when they're big enough, take out the plants, use a pool net or something to catch as many babies if you can untill only 2 comes to a net for 4-8 catches on the net, siphon the water out. siphon them out but watch for babies because there maybe 1,000'sssssssssssssssssssss. well good luck but it might take you the whole day :laugh: well gl


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

u should dare people to go swimming!!! just kiddin good luck wit the pond i thionk its a coo iodea


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

you dont have to do all that to get reds to breed.
wes


----------



## Drop_TOPS (Apr 16, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> you dont have to do all that to get reds to breed.
> wes
> [snapback]1034679[/snapback]​


ya i knw bt i jst wnt 2 gve them the best a hobbyst can give.....







dnt you want your fish to be happy?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

NICE TANK


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice tank. the pond you really cant see the fish but looks ok too


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Keep us posted! 
Always good to see somebody do something out of the ordinary.








That's how our experience as a group grows.
If we all had a 125 gallon tank with 3 reds, 2 cariba and 2 piraya, we sure would be limited in what we know, wouldn't we?
Good job brutha!


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

I love the idea.......... gives them a chance to reach full size potential...... and is probably less stressful........... love the idea


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

mabey you could cut a hunk out of the concreet and put in a viewing window or somehing


----------



## Drop_TOPS (Apr 16, 2005)

ya wuz planning to put glass on the wall bt i think the algae would cover it







il take a short video of my feeding tom and post it, you will see a difference from the Ps in the pond


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

thats a different set up, to bad you cant see them better


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

the algee would be easy to fix, just buy a big mag float, my lfs has some massive ones, i mean they are like a foot long


----------



## Drop_TOPS (Apr 16, 2005)

rbp 4 135 said:


> the algee would be easy to fix, just buy a big mag float, my lfs has some massive ones, i mean they are like a foot long
> [snapback]1036459[/snapback]​


hmmmmm....gud idea


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Half of you are missing the point. He does not want to view them like an aquarium and he knows that he can never trulely simulate the wild so this is his solution. He also mentioned it gets quite hot whereever he lives so the plants are necessay to block the sun from cooking his pond. I think he has a better shot of breeding with this setup than a typical aquarium.

I think its a great idea! Good luck with the breeding!


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

nice set-up


----------



## Drop_TOPS (Apr 16, 2005)

they get very aggressive in the pond and they show more on how they live in the wild than my Ps in my tank :nod:


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

You COULD put a webcam or something in a plastic box there and wire it to your comp and make a webbsite where you always shows your pond







. or you could make a window to it with a giant magfloat







. but with that pond you can raise your children real good







when they dont obey hold em over the pond and tell em your gonna drop em


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

thats a huge pond...good job :nod:


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

very nice ,I like the concept and I am sure your fishes will have less stress than in a glass tank.Good luck on the breeding project

greetz


----------



## Drop_TOPS (Apr 16, 2005)

rainy season is starting in my country this will be my DAY 1: heavy rain poured down my pond 20%-30% of water increased, i sneak peeked where i put a spawing mop in the pond and i encountered activity in my piranhas two were pairing...i hpe there will be eggs by tom.


----------

